# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering Why do we provide earthing for Monitor

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor senthil kumar.A* 

Hello sir

The system monitor has the plastic body, then why we are provide the earth point for that? generally the TV and taprecorder also have the plastic body but we are not provide the earth

----------


## Haitalk

In case of Monitor, we are actually earthing the CRT, Transformer and Metal parts, not body. Its because there is a chance to develop static charge on CRT which will affect the performance so that earthing will neutralize that static charge. Earthing is also used in TV for Picture Tube, not body. In case of Tape Recorder it uses only DC so less chance to develop static charge and the metal body inside is connected to Negative Terminal of DC supply ie. Ground. 
In case of Refrigerator, Motor etc with metal body, earthing is used as a means of protection. If the phase comes in contact with metalbody by accident, there would be almost no resistance between phase & earth resulting heavy current flow which will burn up the Fuse to cutoff the power supply.

----------

